# BCG



## Dhivya

how to moniter the potency of bcg and if a child is not imunised according to national immunisation schedule til what time he can be immunised with the vaccines... reply soon plz...#sad


----------



## viinii21

bcg is given at birth to 15 days of life n da vaccine has 80 percent efficacy for 15 yrs with a variable response in degree of immunization 
there is no time limit for immunization even but again da response varies


----------

